# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Saizaphod's Workbook

## Saizaphod

I'm going to be posting information about my lucid dream progress into this workbook. 
*Techniques*

Reality checks, ADA, "Waiting of the night" and day-time visualization
Meditation
WBTB
WILD and DEILD


*Spoiler* for _Stuff that I don't count anymore_: 




Info based on personal estimates.

*Dream signs*
My brother
My father
Trains and buses
Friend 1
Friend 2
The Institute
Minor Dreamsigns
Friend 3
Dreamviews
Dogs
*Information to be collected*

1. The amount of lucids
2. The amount of dreams
3. The amount of fragments

1. Average level of quality [ 0-10 ] [ Lucids: 0-10 ->15 ]
2. Average level of awareness [ 0 -10 ]
3. Average length of the dream + Longest dream



*Long term goals*
 Visit a jungle Visit Gondolin Transform into a humanoid Titan battle Meet my dream guide / Make a dream friend
*Lucid dream rating*
Level 1 - Adel
Level 2 - Zadmos
Level 3 - Inceneor
Level 4 - Hakuarda
Level 5 - Saizaphod

----------


## Saizaphod

*May 2016*
*Lucids*: 8 [ 4 Adel, 4 Zadmos ]
*Dreams* : 48 [ 1.55/night ]
*Fragments* : 17 [ 0.55/night ]

*Avg. Dream quality* : 6.4 [ 6.5 ]
*Avg. Awareness* : 1.3 [ no info]
*Avg. Length*: 8.2 minutes [Longest: 25 Min] [ no info ]

Dreamsigns

*Trains and buses* : 2
*My brother* : 1
*My father* : 1
*Dogs* : 1

----------


## Saizaphod

*June 2016*
*Lucids*: 5 [ 3 Adel, 2 Zadmos ]
*Dreams* : 51 [ 1.7/night ]
*Fragments*: 17 [ 0.57/night ]

*Avg. Dream quality* : 6.2 [ 5.5 ]
*Avg. Dream awareness* : 1.1 [ 4 ]
*Avg. Length* : 7.2 minutes [Longest: 23 Min] [ no info ]

Dreamsigns

*My brother*: 12
*The Institute*: 8
*Trains and buses*: 4
*Friend 1*: 4
*Friend 2*: 3
*My father*: 2
*Friend 3*: 2
*Dreamviews*: 1

----------


## Saizaphod

*July 2016*
*Lucids*: 14 [ 11 Adel, 3 Zadmos ]
*Dreams*: 62 [ 2/night ]
*Fragments*: 41 [ 1.3/night ]

*Avg. Dream quality*: 6.4 [ 6.4 ]
*Avg. Dream awareness*: 1 [ 4.6 ]
*Avg. Length*: 8 minutes [ Longest: 24 minutes ] [ 1.7 minutes ] [ Longest: 6 minutes ]

Dreamsigns 

*My brother*: 21
*The Institute*: 13
*My father*: 10
*Friend 1*: 8
*Friend 2*: 8
*The dream itself*: 7
*Trains and buses*: 7
*Dreamviews*: 4
*Friend 3*: 3
*False awakenings*: 1

Events

Completed a DHL mission.
Made it to the edge of a rainforest and a giant waterfall , but didn't really stop to think about completing the visitation there.


*Spoiler* for _Edits to my workbook_: 



*Techniques*

Reality checks and ADA* - >* Mindfulness, awareness and RRCs
WBTB* - >* WBTB + MILD
DEILD ( Occasionally )
*
Dream signs*

*+* The Dream itself

Minor Dreamsigns
    Friend 3    Dreamviews *Dogs*
*
Information to be collected*

1. *Average level of quality [ 0-10 ]* [ Lucids: 0-10 ->15 ]
2. Average level of awareness [ 0 -10 ]
3. *Average length of the dream* Longest dream


*+* Possible "Events"

----------


## Saizaphod

*August 2016*
*Lucids*: 9 [ 6 Adel, 3 Zadmos ]
*Dreams*: 64 [ 2.06/night ]
*Fragments*: 95 [ 3.06/night ]
*+* 7 Semi-lucids/dreams in which I might have been lucid, but I can't remember. So possibly 16 lucid dreams this month, but 9 for certain.

Events ( progress )

Improvement in dream awareness and more lucid dream/dream-themed dreams.
Twice as much fragments recalled compared to previous month, recall improving. 
First short lucid dream battle. ( Punched a 15-meter red alien rad roach monster in the face )
Had the idea of completing the magical jungle visitation twice in lucid dreams. 

*Goal for next month*: WILD

----------


## Patience108

Good work this month Saizaphod ::goodjob::

----------


## Saizaphod

> Good work this month Saizaphod



Thanks Patience!  :smiley:  

I'm going to stop counting my dream signs because I don't and never actually used them to get lucid. Not going to post the Avg. stats of the dreams anymore either. I'll keep this workbook simple.  :smiley:

----------


## Patience108

> Thanks Patience!  
> 
> I'm going to stop counting my dream signs because I don't and never actually used them to get lucid. Not going to post the Avg. stats of the dreams anymore either. I'll keep this workbook simple.



Good idea Saizaphod! I like your simple update approach and may do something similar  :wink2:  ... Simple could mean easier to study progress etc ::alien::

----------


## Saizaphod

*September 2016*
*Lucids:* 12 [ 10 Adel, 1 Zadmos, *1 Inceneor* ]
*+* 2 Semi-lucids and 3 dreams in which I did reality checks succesfully without paying attention to them. Also lots of dreams with LD abilites and feelings of lucidity. 

Events

Finally had a "level three" lucid again.
Finally had a WILD again.
Finally locked my prime techniques in ( at the end of the month ).
I realized in the middle of the month that I was focusing too much on dream recall as an achievement. After this revelation and after starting to focus _solely_ on reaching lucidity, I had 6 LDs in a week. But I forgot that I have to keep recalling consistently as well. The week after that I couldn't remember having any lucids, because I couldn't recall any dreams.  ::chuckle::   I fixed it at the end of the month.

My 4th anniversary as a lucid dreamer is during the next month and I'm trying to reach the milestone of 500 LDs before the date ( end of the month luckily ). OH, my Alpha GPC and Galantamine supplements are arriving sometime next month too.  Next month is going to be huge for me if nothing interruptive comes my way!

*Goal for next month:* Minimum 14 LDs for 500!!

----------

